# Look how big the babies are getting. :)



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

http://youtu.be/SiF2KnrdJb8


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

How cute.
You have such a sweet voice... they must be growing every time you talk to them LOL.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow they are growing.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh you guys are sweet. The older one does look at me when I speak to him. I'm looking forward to seeing their color patterns. The older one looks as if he will have a dark pied coloring. The younger one looks like he will be all pale.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Although I am concerned about the 2nd baby. He isn't growing as fast and he is quite small.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh sooooo cute


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They look so cute.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

scmona said:


> Although I am concerned about the 2nd baby. He isn't growing as fast and he is quite small.


Nice birds and nice video 
At first sight the second baby does not seem to be that small, more pictures of both of them would provide a better idea.

In case the second one is not growing well, then you can remove the first baby from the nest for some 10 minutes after the parent birds have fed and is ready to feed the babies. That way the tiny one will get a good share.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I see the parents feed them both equally. But yes, I will take extra care with him.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

With your care added I bet he will be ok.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice video.


----------

